

Ask HN: For what purposes do you use VPN? - Miner_anonym

I use VPN mostly for anonymous surf, but i know many people use it for different decisions. 
For what purposes do you use VPN?
======
ffhyu
VPN isn't for anonymous surfing. With that said, I mostly use it to get around
network filters.

~~~
Miner_anonym
Why do you consider VPN isn't for anonymous surfing? It changes my IP and
encrypt traffic. Doesn't it allow me surf anonymous?

